# Table saw investment



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

My experience is in rough carpentry and some cabinet work. Not as a business but for myself', relatives and friends. Anyway over the years I have come to the decision to play around with some better more refined furniture projects and wanted to start up grading my tools. Prior to this I just had some Ryobi saws and they are getting pretty well worn out. Thinking about a table saw in the under $1000 range if I can get some help on brand and model. One piece at a time and I should get there. Thanks guys


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

it's out of your range, but I had the means - I would have a SawStop tablesaw.

ONE accident (even minor), and it will have paid for itself.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Any well made saw with good adjustment capabilities will serve you well.If you will take the time to keep your tools finely tuned you can build some beautiful stuff for many years with tools on a budget.

Sure its nice to have all the goodies but a true craftsman gets more satisfaction with work arounds and jigs to make things easier with the lesser known tools..

I professional grade contractors saw by Craftsman with cast iron wings and an Xacta fence is one to consider if they are still available,used would even work with some rebuild probably.These saws were about $700 new 10 to 12 years ago.The last I heard Sears was out of the table saw business.The company that made there saws was in Chicago and the saws were made in the far east,they also built for others same saw ,different name.

Harbor Freight Cabinet saws were also making a name for themselves a few years ago,one of those used and rebuilt would be a good bet.

A $1000 will not buy a quality new table saw,,,when I say quality I'm saying starting with a low end(non name ) Cabinet Saw,3horseower 220volts would be in the $2000 area I believe.

dick


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I run a Powermatic 64A with the 52" fence. It serves me well, very accurate and in your price range. When I get the shop rewired I would like to change the wiring over to 220. I know two people with 16 and 18" table saws for sale. That's what I really want. yeah, yeah, that's it. If I could only get 220/3 phase I'd be in bidness.
later, biggreen


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Big Green that is a good price,I didn't know a contractor saw was available from Powermatic, is that a new line.Ive been out of the busineess for 5 or 6 years now,,,,,,,,,,,,

dick


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

PM's TS

http://www.amazon.com/Powermatic-17...ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1256693772&sr=8-2

I like my JET TS


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Keep an eye on Craigslist. There are often top quality saws for sale in or close to your price range. Be especially mindful of the fence - a cheap fence will drive you nuts on the best of saws while you can do pretty well with a cheaper saw and good fence. Of course, a good saw and good fence is the best option. Also, consider the size of material you want to cut. I bought a Craftsman with a 38" (I believe) fence and of course, the first project I wanted to do was over 40" so I bought a 52" and sold the small one. Good luck on your search.


----------



## onesourceoil (Apr 22, 2005)

The Sears in Victoria has a Craftsman professional cast iron table saw with bessimeier sp???? fence setup that normally retails for like 1299 on clearance for 499.This was a display model and I think the retail price didnt include the hd fence setup.If you are interested in more info I can swing by there toorrow and get the model number for you. Seems like a good deal.


----------



## 1bandit (Oct 8, 2009)

you should be able to pick up a used saw in this economy for 1000 or less.
Powermatic, delta or Jet will all last forever and you can get parts for them. When you are done with it you can always get back what you had in it. Don't get anything less than 3hp and make sure it is belt driven.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

It looks to me like I need to do a lot of research on these saws and maybe spend a few more dollars if that is what it takes. Belt driven, 3hp, ample cut ability, and 220. I had not thought about the 220 business. Thanks for all the initial input guys, I am sure I will have follow up questions. Gary


----------



## Big_Red (Aug 16, 2006)

*Table Saws*

I might be able to hook you up with a inexpwnsive table saw. I have seen the equlivelent at sears priced for more. Send me a PM or email me for more info. You dont have to spend a ton of money on a saw, but if you are planning on using one for 8hrs a day, 7 days a week then you need to be prepared to spend some serious bucks.

If you are the average joe who likes ro do a few lite projects once a month, then you really dont need to spend a lot.

Example: 8yrs ago I bought a 10" Delta Saw for about $389 something! I used it for two projects! I gave the 10" Delta Table Saw to my Father 6 years ago, he has remodeled over 14 kitchens since? The saw still is in great condition, he has replaced the belt 2 times since I gave it to him...

any way if intereseted I may be able to help.
Darrell
[email protected]


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Look for an older 10" Unisaw.
You won't be sorry.


----------

